# scopes for shotguns!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I just bought a remington 870 express combo! pretty excited about it! I am going to use it for deer mostly and let my dad use it for turkey when he comes with me! I was thinking about a red dot because I don't plan on taking any shots over 100 yards don't need a lot of magnification! I was just wondering what everyone has tried and what everyone has had good success with in the field? thanks!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Red dots work very well on slug guns.

You get a wide field of view for easy target acquisition, an easy to see aiming point especially in low light situations, a bunch of eye relief and just a simple sighting system to use.

You loose some of the pin point accuracy you would get from a conventional scope, due to the size of the target covered up by the dot at 100 yards but if shooting at 100 yds and in it would make no difference at all.

Red Dots are is an easy sighting system for anyone to pick up a gun that they have never shot before and to be able to hit what they are aiming at at close range or at to 100 yds with relative ease, much easier than a conventional scope dealing with magnification and eye relief issues.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Whatever scope you choose I would highly recommend you mount it with the "B-Square" mount that goes over the whole reciever. It's a little more $$$ than the side mount type but worth it. I changed 2 years ago from the side mount and it really tightened up my groups, wish I would have started with that mounting system when I set up the gun 15 years ago.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The only draw back on a red dot is the battery life. There is no garantee on how long they will last. God forbid they die at the time when that monster shows up. I like red dots, but I prefer a scope over a red dot just because of that reason.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Red dots are good, but have one major drawback. They do not do well in low light conditions. 

I would go with a fixed power rifle scope.

lg_mouth


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad called Simmons a few years back and they sold him two re-conditioned shotgun scopes. 

It works great on my 870 Express. I think he paid about $60.00 each. I use the mount that slips over the reciever and replaces the trigger mechanism bolts. 

BFG


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> Red dots are good, but have one major drawback. They do not do well in low light conditions.
> 
> lg_mouth


Elaborate please?


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

This may just be me, but I do not like red dots. I have a small 2 power shotgun scope on my 11-87. Since I have put the scope on, I am 5 for 5 on my deer. When I had the red dot on there, I was 0 for 3. My thought was that I was not holding it in the same position compared to when I sighted it in. (sand bags, resting on a bench) I was told that if you do not hold it in the same position everytime, your shot will vary. I do not know if there is any truth to this, but since I switched to a small scope, I haven't missed.

Good luck in whatver you choose.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I bought the b square mount when I got the gun so that is good! and I have a red dot on my crossbow although I don't use a crossbow anymore but I loved it when I did use it and it was great in low light situations for me! I could get my target in my sights quickly and I was told that you could hold the bow anywhere as long as that dot is on your target it will hit it... and I did shoot it left handed at the target and it hit just about right on not quite as steady left handed... and I always kept an extra battery with me! I am kinda set on the red dot I just want to know if anyone has had one malfunction because of recoil or something like that??? or if there is anything else I should know about them!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I had a simmons, blazer maybe?. It was great for 3 shots on my 1100 . Then on the 4th shot it knocked the internals loose. I tried 3 differant ones and the same with all of them. Do not buy cheap optics, you almost always get what you pay for.

Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 30mm, zero mag, red dot on a 20 ga 870 with a hastings barrel shooting the Partition golds at 1900 FPS. This thing kicks like a mule. 

It is a very light weight set up that is nice if you are walking around a lot. The red dot has worked without any issues and and makes it very easy to quickly acquire your target. I have never had any low light issues only bright light problems. I am colorblind and in the middle of the day the red dot washes out for me, my son with normal eyesight has no problem seeing it. You can change your head position somewhat and the impact remains unchanged.

Just like any optics, you get what you pay for, not all red dots are created equal. Make sure you get the largest diameter tube available, with adjustable dot size and brightness. If it doesn't have those features I would never put it on a gun, a crossbow yes but never a slug gun.

Battery life will really depend on the user and how often you have turned on and how often you forget to turn it off. I have never had any battery issues with mine, I change it every couple of years just to be safe.

Pappascott has it right, in optics you get what you pay for. If you buy a cheap scope or red dot they will perform just like a cheap scope should.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Blazers are great for rimfires, horrible for anything with recoil. I had a Blazer on my .243 and it would not hold zero for even one shot. 

The higher end Simmons are great scopes though. I can't afford Leupolds, Zeiss, or the like, so I go with Simmons Aetecs, 44 Mags, etc.

Any good centerfire rifle scopes should hold up to the recoil of a slug gun.

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a BSA (yeah, I know a cheap scope ) about a year ago and tried it on my Ruger 10/22 and didn't like it. I was thinking that if I liked it I would opt for one on my deer gun. I didn't feel like I could zero the thing in like I can with a standard scope. In fact the scope is sitting in my cabinet and not being used anymore. Perhaps the biggest problem for me was the fact that it was a cheap ($30) model. I also felt like I could affect my dot location by changing my eye angle to the scope. This caused me to lose confidence in its accuracy. Again, perhaps it is simply a poor model but I now have no desire to go back to them because I am very happy with what I am using now.


----------



## damascusblade5 (Oct 5, 2006)

I shoot an 870 that I have upgraded with a Paradox cantilever rifled barrel,Nikon Buckmaster scope and Boyd laminated thumbhole stock and forearm. The setup is dead on at 100 yards. The Nikon scope holds up fine and can be bought for around $200. Had too many problems with red dot,seems like the only one that will take the recoil is the Aimpoint and they are high dollar.Yoy might consider the thumbhole stock,it has a high cheek piece that lets you get on your scope a lot quicker than a regular shotgun comb,also helps cut the recoil a bit.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well i think I have made a decision! I am pretty sure i am going to get the truglo illuminating reticle! talked to a few people that said that scope was nice! I did see that aimpoint...and I don't think that I could put a scope that costs over $400 on a gun that i got for $330! anyway thanks for the help!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Damascus, how do you like that thumbhole from Boyd's? I have one of their Blaster stocks for my 10/22 and love it. Thinking of getting the thumbhole for my dad's 870 for him for Christmas. Did you get a finished one or did you do it yourself? Thanks for the info.

lg_mouth


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I have been using the Simmons Pro-Diamond for a few years now and very happy with them. I added the Pro-Diamond to both shotguns and both Black Powder guns. It has the 4X magnification which is perfect for deer and turkey hunting. You can get a deal on Ebay in the off season. 
I tried the red dots but it's just another thing to remember to turn on when your deer shows up. I also had fears of a dead battery at the wrong time, plus a red reflection in my glasses.


----------

